# 600hp Ka24de



## ToMMyN912 (Jul 5, 2003)

Can a KA24DE handle 600hp at the wheels? If so what mods would be required to reach this hp?


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

Ha....how do you plan on getting 600hp is the question...you'd need a huge turbo, Nitrous, a rebuilt bottom end and capacity for serious RPM's (new valve springs, hot cam, ported head, balanced crank etc.) Is this just a hypothetical question or do you have a plan?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Stock internals: No.

Completely rebuilt: you better be a rich, rich man.

I've seen a RWD SR20DET do 800hp, why the hell can't a 2.4Litre?


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey man...any car if you have the money then you can make it into a killer monster...


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *
> Completely rebuilt: you better be a rich, rich man.
> *


It's true....you'd have a much eaiser time doing a swap to a motor with stronger internals and produce more reliable power


----------



## nitr0us (Jul 7, 2003)

Your gonna need some serious internals to withstand 600 hp. Id go with a SR20 instead of KA24 because the SR20 has an aluminum block which is alot stronger than the KA24's iron block. And yes money is the key factor...


----------



## ToMMyN912 (Jul 5, 2003)

what would you guys rather go for the sr20det or rb25det?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

this is for a 240sx, correct?
RB25DETT:
Pro:

has been done before
capable of over 1000hp
many aftermarket parts
6 cylinders/2 turbos/2.5Litres
Con:

not very practical
swap requires alot of custom work
swap will set you back at least $12G
SR20DET: 
Pro:

Very, Very common swap
Directly swapable with very little fabrication
Available parts
Many, many aftermarket parts
Affordable (about $5G min.)
very good engine capable of about 7-800hp
Con: 

If you like to be very different from the rest of the crowd, the RB25 is very unique
less overall power than an equally tuned RB25DETT


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Actually, I don't think the RB25 ever existed in a twin-turbo format, at least on a skyline. It was the single turbo RB25DET, and although it probably has hit over 1k hp, I haven't seen an example of it yet, as most of the big skyline tuning goes on with the rb26dett, the twin turbo Godzilla engine. The cost is also not that much, since unstable-hybrids actually offers an install kit for 1400. I think maybe 9k-10k is what it would top out at with an experienced installer (about 4k-4500 for engine, 1400 for the kit,800 for IC & piping,500 for a custom exhaust/hi-flo cat and a little bit more for misc parts, and possibly around 2k-2500 for install.) Still not a better deal than the (I love my weight distribution more than 1/4 mile times & its easier,) but I'm just clearing the air. There are a couple of guys who have put the rb25det into their 240s, and again, they are probably of better reference than I. Now, the RB26DETT is a whole other story.

P.S. The only srs that I have seen hit 7-800 hps are running stroker kits and a great deal of internal upgrades (crate motors). I think the goal is easier achieved on an RB25. There was a 240 with an RB25DET with 800 hp, but IIRC he wasn't running a stroker kit or a custom block.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

vodkapwrsr20 said:


> *Actually, I don't think the RB25 ever existed in a twin-turbo format, at least on a skyline. It was the single turbo RB25DET, and although it probably has hit over 1k hp, I haven't seen an example of it yet, as most of the big skyline tuning goes on with the rb26dett, the twin turbo Godzilla engine. The cost is also not that much, since unstable-hybrids actually offers an install kit for 1400. I think maybe 9k-10k is what it would top out at with an experienced installer (about 4k-4500 for engine, 1400 for the kit,800 for IC & piping,500 for a custom exhaust/hi-flo cat and a little bit more for misc parts, and possibly around 2k-2500 for install.) Still not a better deal than the (I love my weight distribution more than 1/4 mile times & its easier,) but I'm just clearing the air. There are a couple of guys who have put the rb25det into their 240s, and again, they are probably of better reference than I. Now, the RB26DETT is a whole other story.
> 
> P.S. The only srs that I have seen hit 7-800 hps are running stroker kits and a great deal of internal upgrades (crate motors). I think the goal is easier achieved on an RB25. There was a 240 with an RB25DET with 800 hp, but IIRC he wasn't running a stroker kit or a custom block. *


 Oops, I was thinking of the RB26, nvmd. As for the 7-800 SR20's, I'm talking about RWD silvias, not FWD SE-R's, you'd have to have a hole in your head the size of a golf ball to think you should put 7-800 hp on a FWD SR20.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Actually, I was talking about RWD too (I've been known to make the mistake of talking about fwd instead of RWD once or twice on a late night) The example I was thinking of, the highest hp sr I've ever seen(but maybe not ever) is the JUN Lemon S15 Silvia, which pushes somewhere in the 700's.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *Stock internals: No.
> 
> Completely rebuilt: you better be a rich, rich man.
> 
> I've seen a RWD SR20DET do 800hp, why the hell can't a 2.4Litre? *


WTF?? an SR20?? do 800??? WHERE? let me see this!


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

nitr0us said:


> *Your gonna need some serious internals to withstand 600 hp. Id go with a SR20 instead of KA24 because the SR20 has an aluminum block which is alot stronger than the KA24's iron block. And yes money is the key factor... *


Ummm...sorry to bust your chops man but not all you say is true here...
1.) Aluminum is defenitly not stronger than cast iron...
Aluminum is more "better" with heat thats why its used...
Iron is tough sh!z...it can handle high amounts of energy and temperatures...so its used mainly for taking a good beating!
2.) SR20 block is either a mix of aluminum and iron or its fully cast iron block(forgot which one)


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

There are some valid points in the above posts. If you use either engine, you will have to have a full rebuild with stronger internals no matter what. Being in australia, no one would bother building up a KA series engine, we have a couple of SR20 motors pushing 700hp+, but there owned by major tuning shops like Speedworks, who supply JUN gear.

If your going to be approaching these figures, you will also have to think about your driveline(box to diff) as neither of these will last very long in a car with such power, the car itself will be on the edge of un-streetable.

I won't say anymore as i'm not sure wether the person is serious about making 600hp, if so, i hope they have alot of $$$.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

ToMMyN912 said:


> *Can a KA24DE handle 600hp at the wheels? If so what mods would be required to reach this hp? *


 I have a built KA in my '94 1st gen Altima. While the second rebuild is not complete, we are expecting numbers over the 450whp range with a new dual BB turbo set-up. Our major concern is not the block (internals), but the axles.

Check out this link and let me know what you think. This is how the car was set-up last year around 350whp.

http://www.altimas.net/featured/blackhornet/


----------



## ToMMyN912 (Jul 5, 2003)

With 350whp did you run the 1/4 mile? If so what were the numbers?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I would say at 350hp, an Altima would run about 12 flat on slicks.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

The best I've been able too muster is a 12.8 on street tires with big time fuel richness issues with the JWT ECU (woes) and ignition problems. I have a big brake upgrade on the front of the car that will only allow me to run with 17" drag radial tires. I'll pick up a set late this summer after my current Stage 3 rebuild is completed.

yeah...low 12's would be the perect world if it weren't for the above issues 1997 GA16DE.


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Hornet..after bouncing around for the past year, weighing and considering all the potential options available to me...more and more, I've been considering a KADE build. But..the most frequent comment is "building a KADE is extremely expensive." I'd say..building any engine is...but, if you're comfortable with saying...how much has building your KA set you back? 

P.S. Checked out the car..beautiful..and very clean. Almost made me want an Altima.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

UNISH25 said:


> *Ummm...sorry to bust your chops man but not all you say is true here...
> 1.) Aluminum is defenitly not stronger than cast iron...
> Aluminum is more "better" with heat thats why its used...
> Iron is tough sh!z...it can handle high amounts of energy and temperatures...so its used mainly for taking a good beating!
> 2.) SR20 block is either a mix of aluminum and iron or its fully cast iron block(forgot which one) *


i think the sr20 has an iron block and aluminum head, but i might be mistaken


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

Nismoist said:


> *Hornet..after bouncing around for the past year, weighing and considering all the potential options available to me...more and more, I've been considering a KADE build. But..the most frequent comment is "building a KADE is extremely expensive." I'd say..building any engine is...but, if you're comfortable with saying...how much has building your KA set you back?
> 
> P.S. Checked out the car..beautiful..and very clean. Almost made me want an Altima.  *


Almost!!! Well wait to the standalone is installed and I'll bet you'll want that Altima .

First rebuild project with ALL the horns and whistles was 6.5K with labor, then blew the head gasket (long story), and have spent another 4.8K getting back and better than it was.


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

6.5k?? Wow...that including the internals and turbo system?


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

Nismoist said:


> *6.5k?? Wow...that including the internals and turbo system? *


 w/o turbo system. here's a rough estimate:
Headwork: 1K
Bottom end work: 1K
Tranny work: 1.5K
Internal/Head Parts: 1.5K
Labor: 1.5K

check out this link for more info:
http://www.altimas.net/featured/blackhornet/


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Black Hornet said:


> *w/o turbo system. here's a rough estimate:
> Headwork: 1K
> Bottom end work: 1K
> Tranny work: 1.5K
> ...



Incredible job man. Very rarely do I see a car that's powerful, done properly and clean...not to mention original.

*edit* What the crap do you do for a living?  That's a lotta cheese.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

the SR is all aluminum. when you up the HP you have to resleeve it. the KA is a stronger block, like the RBs and KA, but the KA has very thin cylinder walls and a poor valve train. you can work on it to get it up there, but its not the best. 450 is very respectable out of a KA. the SR is better for a super high HP build up. resleeve, throw in 2.2 stroker kit, and redo the head,etc i think JUN or speedworks or something has a 700hp 180sx. the vid of the dyno is on Driftworks International. its got around 601 to the wheels. way to much for me.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

Nismoist said:


> *Incredible job man. Very rarely do I see a car that's powerful, done properly and clean...not to mention original.
> 
> *edit* What the crap do you do for a living?  That's a lotta cheese. *


 Appreciate the props. Here's a feature that Mike did..
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/october02/brooks/

I'm in construction management.


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Construction management, eh? Sounds good to me, heh. - Nice article, btw. Will you have more pictures when you complete (hopefully) your stage III upgrade? I'd be interested to see the progress of your car.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

^Next Monday starts the installation of a TECIII standalone system. Since the Stage 3 rebuild is complete with a new motor in the car, I'll probably pick it up on the 14th and then break-in the motor (1K miles), and then take it back to the install shop for dyno tuning. It has a Stage 5, dual ball bearing turbo set-up with Inconel wheels, so I'm expecting big whp numbers. The turbo specs say output up to 530hp, but I'm not realistically expecting that, although it would be nice!


----------



## Nismoist (Oct 18, 2002)

Wow, no kidding. Hopefully it'll be very close to that estimate. Either way, sounds like you're taking your time and building the engine properly. Should last you a long time.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I hope to god you get yourself a full racing tranny.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I hope to god you get yourself a full racing tranny. *


 The manual tranny in my car has been completed rebuilt: new Nismo bearing, new synchros, some shaft replaced, and a few other "strengthened" parts. The custom Mcloed clutch sports a dual fulcrum, sintered six puck and built to handle 500whp. The custom flywheel by Mueller has been lightened slightly. With the time an money spent on making the tranny and the rotating assembly "bulletproof", the motor and trans should prove themselves to be worthy. My concerns, only concerns, are with the axles!

Btw, the TECIII install began today.


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

www.portpros.com

ehh im stickin with my ka24de untill otherwise


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

If you ever get this 600hp thing to work, let me know, Ill buy it used


----------

